# [FAQ] no space left on device..

## paperp

..ragazzi aiutatemi,non so più che pesce prenderealla fine dovrò abbondanare Gentoo e questo NON E' BELLLO!!

qualcosa non funziona perchè in poco che due giorni mi sono ritrovato senza spazio sull aprtizione e:

1.non conosco un metodo veloce per capire dove avviene l'accumulo dello spazio

2.non so come fare a capire perchè da 4,5 GB si passi a 9.6 GB di uso spazio soltanto compilando qualche cosina...l'altro giorno vidi che effettivamente Xmule he non uso quasi mai aveva preso 3,6 gb di spazio,l'ho tolto non lo uso più usa troppa memoria per l'incoming ma adesso sono disperato,non riesconeppure più a leggervi nonmi apre le pagine per mancanza spazio..cosa devo fare.

Inoltre ho notato che se nonuso il pc per un paio di giorni dopo un pò che lo uso c'è un suso sfrenato dell'hard disk,che cosè un modo di fare bck-up??e non potrebbe essere disattivato o creare troppe copie..scusate le idiozie ma non ci stò più con la testa..ciao e grazie..

----------

## Tiro

solitamente tendono a riempirsi

/usr/portage/distfiles

e 

/usr/share/doc

cmq...per capire meglio l'uso di mem nel tutto sistema prova

# df -h

# du -h /quello_che_vuoi vedere opp

# du -s -h /quello_che_vuoi_senza_sub_dirs

 :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Poi provare a cancellare

```
# rm -rf /usr/portage/distfiles/*

# rm -rf /var/tmp/portage/*
```

Poi prova anche postare l'output del comando

```
$ df -h
```

----------

## Mithrandir81

Approfitto per chiedere, un qualche modo per farsi avvisare dello spazio che sta per finire su disco (un po' prima che finisca) c'è? 

Se c'è un'opzioncina da attivare da qualche parte mi piacerebbe sapere dove, o altre maniere per essere avvisati? (che non sia superkaramba sul dekstop, intendo qualcosa che mi avvisi in automatico)...io uso KDE...grazie  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Con ksysguard non c'e' qualcosa? (non uso kde quindi non so)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Altra cosa, hai risolto il tuo problema di spazio?

----------

## tweye

ciao per vedere quali directory stanno occupando più spazio puoi dare il comando:

du / | sort -n

occhio che ci mette un po'...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *tweye wrote:*   

> ciao per vedere quali directory stanno occupando più spazio puoi dare il comando:
> 
> du / | sort -n
> 
> occhio che ci mette un po'...

 

Ottima idea  :Very Happy:  . Che dire d'altro, benvenuto.

----------

## Melvin

non si potrebbe fare uno scriptettino che lancia un comando del tipo

df -h | awk '{print $1 $5}' 

lo si mette in crontab e con mailx manda la mail...

anzi sarbbe meglio all'interno dello script mettere tipo una variabile

SOGLIA=70% e con un if all'interno dell awk mandare la notifica solo se supera la soglia..solo che non so come si fa...ci penso su...

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

Dipende anche dalle CFLAGS che usi.

Se usi -O3, produrrai dei binari molto grossi..

Se lo spazio e' un problema fondamentale, ti consiglio di usare

```
CFLAGS="-march=xxxx -Os -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -momit-leaf-frame-pointer -fno-unroll-loops"
```

Le directory temporanee di portage occupano molto spazio, devi ripulirle

```
rm -rf /var/tmp/*
```

randomaze: ho cambiato $PORTAGE_TMPDIR in /var/tmp vische che qualcuno ha incontrato dei problemi invocando una variabile non settata.

Chi usa la TMPDIR in una directory differente sostituisca /var/tmp con la directory scelta.

per liberare spazio, prova anche con

```
rm /root/.ccache/*

rm ${HOME}/.ccache/*
```

se usi ccache per la compilazione.

cips.

----------

## OKreZ

 *Mithrandir81 wrote:*   

> Approfitto per chiedere, un qualche modo per farsi avvisare dello spazio che sta per finire su disco (un po' prima che finisca) c'è? 
> 
> Se c'è un'opzioncina da attivare da qualche parte mi piacerebbe sapere dove, o altre maniere per essere avvisati? (che non sia superkaramba sul dekstop, intendo qualcosa che mi avvisi in automatico)...io uso KDE...grazie 

 

Ad esempio kwikdisk ?

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *Mithrandir81 wrote:*   

> Approfitto per chiedere, un qualche modo per farsi avvisare dello spazio che sta per finire su disco (un po' prima che finisca) c'è? 
> 
> Se c'è un'opzioncina da attivare da qualche parte mi piacerebbe sapere dove, o altre maniere per essere avvisati? (che non sia superkaramba sul dekstop, intendo qualcosa che mi avvisi in automatico)...io uso KDE...grazie 

 

soluzione 1:

```
emerge gkrellm
```

programma che monitorizza le risorse di sistema. lo puoi configurare a piacere con dei livelli di avviso e, eventualmente, fargli eseguire dei comandi a piacere una volta toccata la soglia.

soluzione 2:

Ho scritto li per li sto snippet in bash al volo che ti apre una finestra di avviso quando raggiungi il limite.

```

#!/bin/sh

percentuale_avviso=90

df -Tm|awk '/(ext2|ext3|xfs|jfs|reiserfs|nfs)/'|grep -iv ram|sed -e 's/\%//'|while read FS BLOCKS USED AVAIL PERCENT MNTPOINT

do

        if [ "$PERCENT" -ge "$percentuale_avviso" ]; then

                kdialog --sorry "Attenzione: lo spazio nella partizione \n$MNTPOINT ha raggiunto il limite consentito.\n Si prega di liberare spazio."

        fi

done

```

cambia percentuale_avviso in quello che vuoi tu. si riferisce alla percentuale di spazio attualmente utilizzato.

Salva lo script e rendilo eseguibile:

```
chmod u+x /percorso/per/lo/script
```

lo puoi mettere in cron che controlla il disco cosi:

```
crontab
```

inserisci la linea

```
@hourly /percorso/per/lo/script
```

salva e esci.

D'ora in poi, ogni ora lo script controllera' lo spazio sulle partizioni e ti avvisera' se raggiunge la soglia da te fissata  :Smile: 

Personalmente preferisco la seconda soluzione in quanto e' piu leggera.

----------

## paperp

min...   siete micidiali come il silicone,ho abb. risolto,liberato 1,5 gb e adesso stò procedendo all'uso dello script..poi vi faccio sapere.

ciao e grazie a tuti!!1

----------

## Mithrandir81

 :Shocked:  miii...grazie

----------

## paperp

...si,molto bello...ho provato l'ebrezza di Gentoo e dei sui funambolici e scattanti usersGechi con il pallino dell'elaborazione e della bash sembpre figa e in forma..la difficoltà snervante che non ti fà dormire mai e il  giorno che riesci esulti e urli vittoria..ma è stato un sogno e come tutti ..finiscano...forse sono ancora acerbo..non so...dietro la sedia mi aspetta un cdlive debian based che mi aspetta;

ritornerò al vecchio apt-get e saluterò il potente e flessibile emerge ,il framebuffer che ti fa fibrillare e il bootsplash delle meraviglie saranno un ricordo..tornerò ai banali splashscreen alla kdemaniera da bambini annoiati...sigh...sigh...

..cosa è successo..??!! 

..niente ho seguito i vostri consigli su come liberare spazio ma gli ultimi rm hanno fatto qualcosa di brutto.Mi sono rebboottato ed è apparsa la piu brutta riga di comando mai vista:

"entering level:"

..al che ho provato con timido 3 seguito da invio..la risposta mi ha inchiodato sulla sedia:

nessun file presente in etc/initd...al che ho preso un cdlive di gentoo ho montato la mia dev/hda3 e l'orrore mi ha segato legambine:il file etc NON C'È PIU'!!!

   Addio,siete dei grandi ma io ancora non c'arrivo,vi leggerò comunque perchè ho imparato troppo su linux grazie a voi e al forum gentoo.org.

                    Emanuele.

----------

## ScolaBirra

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *tweye wrote:*   ciao per vedere quali directory stanno occupando più spazio puoi dare il comando:
> 
> du / | sort -n
> 
> occhio che ci mette un po'... 
> ...

 

Io direi che un 

```
du -h --max-depth=2 /

```

e' un po' piu' parlante... al limite cambiare il 2 in 1 e poi approfondire...

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *paperp wrote:*   

> 
> 
>    Addio,siete dei grandi ma io ancora non c'arrivo,vi leggerò comunque perchè ho imparato troppo su linux grazie a voi e al forum gentoo.org.
> 
>                     Emanuele.

 

ma dai...desisti cosi?

Fai una installazione di una GRP, sara' sicuramente meglio di una debian e potrai ancora spippolare con gentoo  :Smile: 

Spero di rileggerti.

----------

## MyZelF

 *paperp wrote:*   

> Addio,siete dei grandi ma io ancora non c'arrivo

 

Anch'io ti consiglio di riprovarci. Dopo la prima installazione dovresti avere una certa familiarita' con gentoo e portage, e ripartire da stage 3 non dovrebbe rubare troppo tempo.

In alternativa potresti partire da live CD ed estrarre da uno stage 3 solo /etc/*: con un piccolo sforzo potresti riavere il sistema funzionante (si tratterebbe di ricreare gli utenti e di mettere mano ai file di configurazione fondamentali, come spiegato nella guida all'installazione).

----------

## randomaze

 *paperp wrote:*   

> Addio,siete dei grandi ma io ancora non c'arrivo,vi leggerò comunque perchè ho imparato troppo su linux grazie a voi e al forum gentoo.org

 

Beh dato che hai imparato allora resta con noi  :Wink: 

Magari se non ti va di usare gentoo con i src puoi usare la GRP fino a che non ti senti veramente sicuro, in fondo é una precompilata come le altre  :Very Happy: 

----------

## paperp

..cosa significa estrarre la directory /etc dal livecd e soprattutto come si fa??

Io il live cd c'è l'ho prima di buttare via tutto(non ce la faccio abuttare via la partizione ci avevo speso troppo tempo,era uno stage 2 e mi piace troppo...),se mi date una mano vi prometto che ci butto almeno la pasqua come dedizione....ciao.

----------

## MyZelF

Se sei sicuro che il problema sia la directory /etc rasa al suolo, ti basta partire da livecd e montare la partizione di root come da guida all'installazione.

A questo punto spostati nella dir del cd che contiene gli stages e dà un comando del tipo:

```
$ tar xvfjp stage3-<blablabla>.tar.bz2 -C /mnt/gentoo/ ./etc
```

Ora fai il chroot, come hai fatto durante l'installazione. Cambia la password di root, crea gli utenti, configura /etc/fstab e gli altri file citati nella guida.

Se il problema è solo questo dovresti poter rebootare ed avere un sistema funzionante. I programmi installati in un secondo tempo si lamenteranno della mancanza dei file di configurazione. Puoi riemergerli oppure estrarre dai sorgenti in /usr/portage/distfiles/* solo i files di configurazione, con una procedura simile a quella seguita per lo stage.

----------

## quantumwire

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> 
> 
> lo puoi mettere in cron che controlla il disco cosi:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

L'argomento interessa pure me ma non ho ben capito che file bisogna modificare.

Io uso VixieCron ed ho visto che ci sono i seguenti file:

```
/var/spool/cron/lastrun/cron.daily

/var/spool/cron/lastrun/cron.hourly

/var/spool/cron/lastrun/cron.monthly

/var/spool/cron/lastrun/cron.weekly
```

devo modificare uno di questi???

----------

## MyZelF

No, non editare direttamente quei file. Usa il comando

```
# crontab -e
```

per modificare il crontab di root, oppure crea un link allo script in /etc/cron.hourly/.

----------

## quantumwire

Scusa ma mi sfugge ancora.... mi puoi fare un semplice esempio?

PS: Tutti quei file che non dovrei editare sono vuoti... come mai?

Thanks.

----------

## MyZelF

```
# ln -s /path/del/mioscript /etc/cron.hourly/mioscript
```

Per una spiegazione dettagliata:

http://a2.swlibero.org/a266.html#almlindex4408

----------

## quantumwire

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per una spiegazione dettagliata:
> 
> http://a2.swlibero.org/a266.html#almlindex4408

 

Letto tutto!

Ora la data del mio pc si aggiorna da sola.... ogni 2 secondi   :Shocked:   ...   :Very Happy: 

Grazie per la dritta.

Thanks.

----------

## 4440

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Le directory temporanee di portage occupano molto spazio, devi ripulirle
> 
> ```
> ...

 

con questo comando mi sono giocato il filesystem   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## MyZelF

In effetti non è molto salutare, se quella variabile non è settata...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## 4440

certo che se è scritto così in bella mostra .... uno va a pensare che forse viene settata di default... io pistola che non controllo, dagli sbagli si impara   :Cool: 

----------

## bokula

 *McAuriel wrote:*   

>  *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   
> 
> Le directory temporanee di portage occupano molto spazio, devi ripulirle
> 
> ```
> ...

 

idem. preso dal panico ho rimesso su una vecchia immagine di backup. non è che qualche anima pia può mettere una parola definitiva su quali sono le directory che posso pulire senza nessun rischio? th

----------

## randomaze

 *bokula wrote:*   

> idem. preso dal panico ho rimesso su una vecchia immagine di backup. non è che qualche anima pia può mettere una parola definitiva su quali sono le directory che posso pulire senza nessun rischio? th

 

Sono directory configurabili nel make.conf, ecco perché FonderiaDigitale ha messo la variabile.

Nel tuo caso sarebbe la /var/tmp, come si può leggere nel file /etc/make.conf.example

FonderiaDigitale: potresti editare il post aggiungendo l'avvertimento che alla variabile occorre sostituire il valore definito nel make.conf?

O anche correggere la linea con:

```
[ "$PORTAGE_TMPDIR" != "" ] && rm $PORTAGE_TMPDIR/*
```

....giusto per evitare altri disastri!

----------

## Crema83

Ciao a tutti, ho finito lo spazio su qui ho installata la mia Gentoo ed infatti prossimamente dovrei passare il tutto su un nuovo HD; momentaneamente però vorrei trovare un compromesso...altrimenti non posso compilare + niente!!!

Per esempio vorrei fare in modo di creare un link virtuale ad una cartella nell'HD su qui ho installato Win nel quale ho ancora spazio libero.

E' possibile fare qualcosa del genere? E se sì cosa devo fare???

----------

## SilverXXX

potresti iniziare svuotando /usr/portage/distfile e /var/log/tmp

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Mergiato il post di Crema83. E' una FAQ c'e' anche qui https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-238947-highlight-liberare+spazio.html

----------

## Crema83

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Mergiato il post di Crema83. E' una FAQ c'e' anche qui https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-238947-highlight-liberare+spazio.html

 

Il fatto è che non ho nulla da liberare...ho già fatto tutto il possibile con riferimento alla FAQ ... volevo solo sapere se era possibile creare un link virtuale ad un'altra partizione...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Crema83 wrote:*   

> Il fatto è che non ho nulla da liberare...ho già fatto tutto il possibile con riferimento alla FAQ ... volevo solo sapere se era possibile creare un link virtuale ad un'altra partizione...

 

Se non hai usato lvm non puoi fare un merge delle partizioni

----------

